# Pigeon in Austin Texas?



## Official_pigeon (Jun 29, 2013)

Anyone know of a place you can adopt pigeons from or find a pigeon? Preferably white and black, but any other color is fine


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just one? it would be nice to share more info about yourself age etc.. and why you seek a pigeon or pigeons.


----------



## Official_pigeon (Jun 29, 2013)

Sorry I was in a hurry, only 1 yes... I have 2 parakeets already, and I want a pigeon because I think they are so cute


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Do your parent's know you want a pigeon and looking for one on the internet?


----------



## Official_pigeon (Jun 29, 2013)

My dad knows I want one. I am just looking for breeders so I can see which one I can use.. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is good. you may want to contact the Texas pigeon association here is the link.
http://texaspigeonassociation.com/


----------



## Official_pigeon (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you! I have been searching for hours trying to find something like this!


----------

